# Frage zu Aufgabe



## Guest (16. Jan 2005)

Hi

Muss morgen eine Aufgabe für die Uni lösen. Ich muss ein Programm schreiben, mit dem man Termine und Adressen speichern kann. Da ich bisher eher Konsolenanwendungen programmiert habe stehe ich noch vor einigen ungelösten Aufgaben:

a) Termine in einer Liste darstellen. Welche Klasse braucht man für Listen?
b) Wie kann ich wenn man einen bestimmten Menüpunkt auswählt überprüfen ob gerade der richtige Tab angewählt ist? (Mache mein Programm so mit Tabs wie Firefox oder so). Und falls man im falschen Tab ist gegebenenfalls wechseln?

Benutze Swing

Gruss
Michael


----------



## foobar (16. Jan 2005)

> Welche Klasse braucht man für Listen?


JList


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jan 2005)

Zu b) Schau mal hier, da sind alle Methoden von JTabbedPane aufgelistet. Wie zum Beispiel diese hier.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jan 2005)

Irgendwie fehlt mir hier eine korrekte Aussage.
Willst Du Daten in einer GUI darstellen :arrow: javax.swing.JList
willst Du Daten in einer Liste verwalten :arrow: Typen von java.util.Collection bzw. java.util.List


----------



## Sky (17. Jan 2005)

Zu a) Grafisch stellt man das ganze wohl am Besten mit einer JList (wie bereits erwähnt); je nach Anforderung aber auch mit einer JTable dar. Nebenbei bemerkt sind die GUI-Klassen hierbei nicht das einzige. Man muss sich auch ein wenig um die Models kümmern!

Zu b) Lies mal die API zu TabbedPane. Dort gibt es Methoden um den aktuellen Index zu ermitteln und um das Tab zu wechseln.


----------

